
It’s Not Worth Camping Out in Front of Stores on Black Friday - smacktoward
https://thewirecutter.com/blog/camping-out-black-friday/
======
sigmaprimus
The same goes for auctions, a few years ago I woke up early drove for two
hours to go to a heavy machinery auction. There was no parking for buyers
onsite but instead had to park in a lot 5 miles away then take a shuttle to
the auction. After spending half a day waiting for the dozer I wanted to hit
the block, basically trapped there, buying overpriced coffee and vending
machine snacks. I was out bid by an online purchaser from a different country,
the next time the auction came around I stayed home, bid online and got my
machine.

